# Personal Loan Advice - Urgent



## chrislad2002

Hi,

I need some assistance, I recently obtained my residency visa for Dubai and I now have a bank account here in UAE with Emirates Islamic bank.

I do however need a personal loan of around 65000 AED or £11000, I approached Emirates Islamic Bank however as our company is not listed (we only have 3 employees in UAE but 75 employees in the UK) they say its difficult for them to assist? Will I have the same problem with all banks and is there a way of getting the company listed?

Can anybody please assist me as to who I should approach? My salary is paid into my UAE account at present and my salary is 25000Aed per month.

Please assist me asap


----------



## Elphaba

Banks will generally require that your salary be paid oto them before advancing a loan, so you may need to change banks. If your employer is not registered with a bank then that will be a problem, especially in certain professions. Have you checked to see who your employer banks with? If they run a good account then their bank may be more willing to assist.

Comparative loan info here: Personal loans ? Compare Personal Loans from banks in the UAE, Kuwait and Saudi Arabia | Souqalmal.com


----------



## nishster

Most personal loans have to be with companies and require a mandatory listing. This is to make sure that people dont borrow money and run away as well as to establish the credit worthiness of the employer based on their company. Try Citibank, they provide personal loans without a listing and without a salary transfer but might have a mandate of a minimum of three months of salary being transferred to any bank. Additionally, the interest rates might cause you a mild stroke. think slightly shy of a credit card.


----------



## ziokendo

I don't see an easy way out: you say that you recently had your visa, basically all the banks won't lend to someone potentially still in probation period, and so they want a proof that at least 3 salaries have been credited to your bank account (not necessarily same bank where you are requesting the loan).

If your company is a big reputable one, listed with the bank, just 1 salary and a company declaration might be enough, but since you work for such a small operation (only 75 employee in UK and just 3 in uae) I am afraid you wouldn't fit the bill anyway.

After the three salaries credited instead, especially with a decent pay like your 25k/aed month, they will pester you every week with sales call begging you to take credit cards, etc.

As usual the bank gives you the umbrella only when the sun is shining to take it back when it's raining ;-)



chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some assistance, I recently obtained my residency visa for Dubai and I now have a bank account here in UAE with Emirates Islamic bank.
> 
> I do however need a personal loan of around 65000 AED or £11000, I approached Emirates Islamic Bank however as our company is not listed (we only have 3 employees in UAE but 75 employees in the UK) they say its difficult for them to assist? Will I have the same problem with all banks and is there a way of getting the company listed?
> 
> Can anybody please assist me as to who I should approach? My salary is paid into my UAE account at present and my salary is 25000Aed per month.
> 
> Please assist me asap


----------



## andriaa

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some assistance, I recently obtained my residency visa for Dubai and I now have a bank account here in UAE with Emirates Islamic bank.
> 
> I do however need a personal loan of around 65000 AED or £11000, I approached Emirates Islamic Bank however as our company is not listed (we only have 3 employees in UAE but 75 employees in the UK) they say its difficult for them to assist? Will I have the same problem with all banks and is there a way of getting the company listed?
> 
> Can anybody please assist me as to who I should approach? My salary is paid into my UAE account at present and my salary is 25000Aed per month.
> 
> Please assist me asap


Hi i think you can get loan from some finance companies.Ask for interest rates and other formalities.Best of luck.


----------



## Dozza

chrislad2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some assistance, I recently obtained my residency visa for Dubai and I now have a bank account here in UAE with Emirates Islamic bank.
> 
> I do however need a personal loan of around 65000 AED or £11000, I approached Emirates Islamic Bank however as our company is not listed (we only have 3 employees in UAE but 75 employees in the UK) they say its difficult for them to assist? Will I have the same problem with all banks and is there a way of getting the company listed?
> 
> Can anybody please assist me as to who I should approach? My salary is paid into my UAE account at present and my salary is 25000Aed per month.
> 
> Please assist me asap


You still have a UK account - Right?

Best way will be to get a loan from the UK, getting cash loans here is not easy, most certainly if your employer is not listed with any specific bank


----------



## QUE

Can anybody advise me on the below -

Have a personal loan with bank in muscat for 2 years. Can I change the company (change of visa) Or do I have to repay all the outstanding loan before change?


----------



## boris&L

Try Barclays. They are a nightmare as a bank but usually eager to get loan clients. 

The best way is to go to their branch.

Who are u banking with in the UK? If its HSBC then u will probably be able to get your account linked to the UK. Consequently, your banking history will be mirrored here, and if you are solvable, they will probably accept your application.

Another possibility is ADCB. But you need to transfer your salary to them. Call them and explain your situation. 

Good luck


----------

